# counter-strike TOO dark



## sadaka (Aug 19, 2003)

My screen is really too dark, i can't see correctly in counter-strike ( same goes for other games) I know it's not simply games because when i watch movies etc... the screen is also dark! I have my screen set to full brightness, the gamma and the brightness in the game are also set to full!! I tried adjusting the brightness in the overlay controls (advanced options of my graphic card : geforce 4 mx 440) That had no affect whatsoever. It was asthough it was simply ignoring me ! I also tried setting the brightness in the overlay controls to 0 and yet there was still no change! Please ANY input any ADvice anything would be greatly appreciated. I REALly want to play cs NORMALLY and view movies. 

Ps. i just got the new drivers for my video card so i'm assuming that isn't the problem! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shadow_555 (Jun 1, 2003)

I can solve ur counter strike and halflife problems, have the console enabled (learn how to do this on alot of sites)
Bring down the console and type

lightgamma 1

Then if that doesnt work try some of these

gl_overbright 1
gl_texsort 1
texgamma 1

But for the most, the lightgamma command should work.
Everytime you start counterstrike you will have to imput the command again for it to take effect.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you tried changing the gamma settings on your monitor? There should be like buttons or something for brightness, contrast, and stuff like that...fiddle around with those, it might work.


----------



## sadaka (Aug 19, 2003)

Man i don't know if your joking or something but everytime i typed in lightgamma 1 i managed to die! That's all that would happen! I would just die and my score would be -1 ! Please anything else you know that could help me with cs???


----------



## sadaka (Aug 19, 2003)

The thing is i did fiddle with the brightness option and all of that for my video card but it had no effect! nothing happened, nothing changed! It's so weird! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## BuzZ3953 (Aug 18, 2003)

Try the program powerstrip that will solve your problem and you can set up shortcut keys to raise and lower your brightness in any app, game.


----------



## sadaka (Aug 19, 2003)

Where can i find it ?


----------



## BuzZ3953 (Aug 18, 2003)

use a search engine or here one second.


----------



## BuzZ3953 (Aug 18, 2003)

http://www.entechtaiwan.com/ps.htm


----------



## *ne0n* (Aug 19, 2003)

It is possible that your video card has old drivers or the plugs on your monitor aren't completely plugged in.

I used to have the same problem with one of my monitors, and a tech guy suggested that the monitor wasn't compatible with my video card, but...? Hehe...


----------

